# Burnett Boston Medicine Bottle



## Wheelah23

Dug this today too. It's a tiny tooled cork top medicine bottle. On one side panel, it is embossed "BURNETT". On the other side, it says "BOSTON". I don't know how a medicine bottle from Boston ended up in Montclair, New Jersey, but it's pretty nice. Any information?


----------



## kwalker

"The year 1847 was used by the Company as its date of founding.  This was the year Joseph Burnett concocted the Vanilla Extract recipe which resulted in his becoming a manufacturing chemist.

 The year 1946 was when the Company was sold to American Home Foods, Inc., Subsidiary of American Home Products Corporation."

 "Among its many uses, probably the most remembered is its consumption to prevent constipation.  It has a foul taste and was given to children routinely to keep their systems clean.  It was feared and hated by them.  Many who are adults today still harbor unpleasant memories associated with its taste.  The practice seems to have slowed and died out after World War II.  Many other positive uses for Castor Oil, however, can be found on the Web."

 Your bottle looks like the Castor Oil bottle made by the company. Pharmacists would attach their own labels to the front and/or back of the bottle. Probably dates from 1900-1920 maybe? If so then a Boston bottle could reach Chicago in three days let alone little Jersey [] Railroads were built for a reason


----------



## rockbot

does the base have any lettering? it may be faint.


----------



## tigue710

I think the date is correct, but believe these bottles contained vanilla or cocoa extracts, as I I dug them in heavy quanities in a hotel
 Dump...


----------



## kwalker

This place has a boatload of information about the company. About 3/4 down the page is a picture of your bottle with a pharmacist's label attached to it I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> This place has a boatload of information about the company. About 3/4 down the page is a picture of your bottle with a pharmacist's label attached to it I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
 Yup, that looks like it! Thanks for that. It's some good information.


----------



## KBbottles

By that time frame, it was certainly not common for bottles from other states to end up in dumps.  People traveled, pharmacies, etc... had preferred brands and shipped in, etc... I'm a central Jersey digger and had a med from Atlanta, GA show up in one of the dumps I was digging last summer.  You just never know   Now get back to that site and keep digging!  The time period produces some wonderful fun stuff to dig!!!


----------



## coboltmoon

BURNETTâ€™s company was huge and bottles from them can be found from Maine to California.  Burnettâ€™s company also started Deer Foot farm Dairy.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> BURNETTâ€™s company was huge and bottles from them can be found from Maine to California.  Burnettâ€™s company also started Deer Foot farm Dairy.


 
 I know that NOW... Can't edit my post. Hopefully there's some rarer bottles there too.


----------



## KBbottles

Definitely has potential!! Commons are nice finds too   youre doing great!


----------



## Anthonicia

Burnett's also made the famous Cocoaine which is often confused w cocaine, or was cocaine actually used in the hair tonic?  Burnett's was widely used in its day.  I am sure you can find their bottles in the four corners of USA.


----------



## RIBottleguy

It's a neat bottle but common.  Mr. Burnett had a very successful career, you can find at least 10 different bottles (probably more) made for his company.


----------

